# Lenses... Yay or Nay?



## The Infidel (Sep 3, 2016)

I shoot with a 6X lens. Why do you feel that it hurts you sometimes? Its definitely nice to be able to pick out a ring at distance.

I literally have no idea what I'm doing.......ever.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

I just put a 4x Brians custom lens in my Fast Eddie XL. I use the same bow for 3D and hunting. I'm at a slight disadvantage shooting my hunting bow in open/freestyle, but I really enjoy shooting 3D and the practice I get from it.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

I shot with no lens for a while and really liked it. I’m shooting with one again now. Previously I had my sight about 5” from the riser and I wasn’t getting enough light in my peep to see well enough. I ended up bringing my scope 2.75” from my riser and went to a 3/16” peep and now it’s plenty bright. I enjoy being able to see the rings again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I feel that the lens sometimes causes me to overaim. I've also struggled with glare to the point where I couldn't really tell what I was aiming at. Sometimes I just feel better off without it.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Shot with a lens last year just for TAC. This year no lens. My accuracy is the same. Shadows, rain, and glare really made it not worth the lens for me.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

I wish I could shoot with a lens again, but the eyes won't allow it. A lens and verifier don't play well together.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

This is a great question. I just switched to no lens and seem to shoot better.
Seeing the whole target helps me pick a spot better.


----------



## Bckmster71 (Mar 14, 2020)

It's a good question I just started with a target set up to shoot 3d and I have a 2 power lense . I like it cause you can pick a spot but if you go to high of power I also notice that you see the pin move along more...


----------



## tclong03 (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried the lens, but with my eyes either the target was clear and pins blurry. Or other way around. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

I use a 4X with a verifier. I need a #5 verifier in order to see my pin/dot. The target is a little blurry but manageable, I am thinking of trying a 2X


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

I shoot with a 4X and clearifier some times the pins blurs a little but the target is clear as thats where the focus should be anyway. sometimes you will have some glare issues thats when we have someone hold the umbrella lol


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I think I've finally stumbled upon the setup that is going to work for me... I have a Clear Targets Docs Choice 4x in a 30mm Bowfinger 20/20 Scope with a .010" Pin and a Hamskea Insight Peep with a Feather Vision A Lens and a 3/32" aperture. After trying a multitude of combinations, I'm really, really liking this setup, so far.


----------



## Ravi1202 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have shot the 3D matches with 4x,6x,8x lenses and without lens as well… they both have give and take.. higher magnification lens sure makes you see the rings and gives you closer look at the target. But at the same time it magnifies your movements. It makes you feel like you moving a lot..once you get used to that sight picture and movement then its great to have that magnification help.. on the other hand no lens set up makes you feel like you are rock solid on the target and not moving much. so less chance of getting target panic. Currently i am using 4x lens and i am happy with it.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

4x lens and #1 clarifier works well for me


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

This weekend I was shooting a 3D course with a #6 lens. One target was a black bear in the shadows. All I could see through the scope were the 3 sections where the bear was not put together tight enough. Going off the section gap on the back I put the arrow right in the butt. Had no idea where I was aiming at. Might as well been midnight. Lol


----------



## Uncle Brian (Jul 6, 2021)

mscott327 said:


> I just put a 4x Brians custom lens in my Fast Eddie XL. I use the same bow for 3D and hunting. I'm at a slight disadvantage shooting my hunting bow in open/freestyle, but I really enjoy shooting 3D and the practice I get from it.


My big thing is if you shoot hunters class (in competition) with a one pin scope,why can't you adjust it between shots, or use a lens? You can bet, like me, when hunting most hunters with a single pin adjust their sight and use a lens!!


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

Uncle Brian said:


> My big thing is if you shoot hunters class (in competition) with a one pin scope,why can't you adjust it between shots, or use a lens? You can bet, like me, when hunting most hunters with a single pin adjust their sight and use a lens!!


Well...because the rules state hunter class is fixed pin and no lens. I don't mind shooting open/freestyle with my hunting rig.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Uncle Brian said:


> My big thing is if you shoot hunters class (in competition) with a one pin scope,why can't you adjust it between shots, or use a lens? You can bet, like me, when hunting most hunters with a single pin adjust their sight and use a lens!!


I would have to disagree that many guys use a lens when hunting, and I would go as far to say that I'd bet it's pretty rare to see a hunter in the woods with a lens. (although I'm sure there are some)

Similarly, I'm sure there are a few that use a stabilizer that is longer than 12". The hunter class is a traditional hunter class. If you don't like it, there are a lot (too many IMHO) of other classes that you would probably fit into.

People (not singling you out) get too wrapped up in what the classes are called. Everyone wants to shoot their rig as is. But, there has to be some rules to keep the playing field as even as possible.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

All depends on the weather and the course to some extent.


----------

